# Canon vs Nikon, The Only Comparo That Counts



## Rekd (Aug 1, 2010)

Canon vs Nikon for the sake of canon vs Nikon is the Old and Busted. Canon vs Nikon Shooters is the New Hotness. In other words, it's not the camera, it's who uses it. :lmao:

I'll start.












^^^ Not mine. 

That's a win-win for Canon. C'mon Nikon junkies, what you got?


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 1, 2010)

Nikon Wins. Again


----------



## iAstonish (Aug 1, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> Nikon Wins. Again



Ads don't count haha


----------



## Eco (Aug 1, 2010)

The second Cannon picture makes it look like she is trying to figure out how to use it


----------



## EFHATCH1990 (Aug 1, 2010)

Eco said:


> The second Cannon picture makes it look like she is trying to figure out how to use it



I just thought thats how ALL canon users look hahah jk :hug::


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 1, 2010)

EFHATCH1990 said:


> Eco said:
> 
> 
> > The second Cannon picture makes it look like she is trying to figure out how to use it
> ...



"Ok, so this thing has 1 wheel for 2 settings.....WTF ??. Get me a proper camera!!!"


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 1, 2010)

What the hell is this Canon and Nikon crap I keep hearing about?

Leica V-lux ftmfw






*not mine*


----------



## usayit (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.geeksugar.com/Celebrity-Gadget-Scarlett-Johanssons-Leica-M8-Camera-385165

<Not mine>



<EDIT>

Oh.. you guys were talking about Nikon and Canon... OH!..


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 2, 2010)

I called it! Scarlett uses a Leica.....we were practically made for each other. :hug::


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

I like that neckstrap on that Leica M-8...


----------



## usayit (Aug 2, 2010)

from here: leica.overgaard.dk - Thorsten Overgaard's Leica Pages - The Leica History - Page 1

and for you ladies here






From here:  Festival de Cannes : Lenny Kravitz joue au paparazzi - people - Elle


I believe the musician Seal also has one and was one of the first individuals to buy an S2.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2010)

usayit,
   Have you seen that HILARIOUS photo of Eric Clapton, shooting with his film Leica, with the lens cap still on??? It's a priceless shot! He lends new meaning to the terms lenscapper....

Update: I FOUND IT again!  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-472172/Eric-Clapton-No-Lens-Scapon.html

Eric Clapton? No, Lens Scapon
By CLEMMIE MOODIE
Last updated at 00:48 01 August 2007

Comments (0)
Add to My Stories
His nickname is Slowhand. And on this occasion, Eric Clapton was embarrassingly slow on the uptake.
Attending the annual Crossroads Guitar Festival in Chicago, the 62-year-old musician reached for his state-of-theart Leica single-lens reflex camera as a procession of new and old instruments were laid out before him.
With the £1,700 camera pressed to his eye, the legendary guitarist fiddled away, pressing, flicking, switching and generally cajoling various buttons in an attempt to capture the action.
Scroll down for more ...

In the dark: Clapton tries to take a snap with the lens cap on before fiddling with the camera (PHOTOS)
A full minute later and still nothing was happening. Clearly frustrated, Clapton removed the camera from his face, turned it over a few times and tried again. But still to no avail.
It was only after carefully inspecting his new toy from the front that he realised the problem - he had failed to take the lens cap off.
Scroll down for more ...


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-472172/Eric-Clapton-No-Lens-Scapon.html#ixzz0vTDqJaFh


----------



## usayit (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup.. I saw that a while ago.  Very Funny!

Its actually easy to do by mistake on a rangefinder...  

Its a little embarrassing to admit this.. but I screwed up one shot like that.   I was walking NYC.   Lighting was pretty much uniform throughout.   As usual, I took a reading over my shoulder with my handheld and dialed in the resulting exposure.  Something caught my eye (don't recall exactly what), I raised the camera, composed, and tripped the shutter.   In that brief moment I caught a wonderful picture of the inside of my lens cap.   I wasn't paying attention to the meter reading because an M3 doesn't  have meter and (for those that are not familiar with rangefinders) you can still compose with the lens cap still on.

Now... if you do this with an SLR.. you have no excuse...   


Remember those threads that discuss whether or not to use filters or not?   Since I'm pretty rough with my stuff, I switch lenses often (primes), and I loose those darn caps all the time, I always end up using filters (removing them when necessary).   Well.. the other reason which I don't mention often is that I don't ever want to embarrass myself with a lens cap again.


----------



## Eco (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess "Clapton" is the term that describes what I did twice today!


----------

